# my 300kg deadlift from today



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

not my heaviest to date but 300 none the less,wasnt supposed to be deadlifting for few days as have deadlifted and squatted heavy around 5 times in 7 days lol so my knees and back are broke currently aim is for 315 within 10 weeks, form went to **** just general fatigue and hammies still fcked from squatting 2 days ago heavy


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

wimp!! :tt2: :beer:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Is that your miss's Rick? Love how she didn't even bother watching :lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

2004mark said:


> Is that your miss's Rick? Love how she didn't even bother watching :lol:


lol it is mate think shes using to watching me lift heavy **** now ha


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you lass is looking well , fcuk the deadlift haha


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> you lass is looking well , fcuk the deadlift haha


thought i would here this soon enough haha


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I wasn't sure if I'd stumbled upon some kinky bondage website for a moment.

....not that I would know what one is. :innocent:


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm not expert with my max being 220kg @ 79kg b/w BUT, I'm pretty sure your doing 90% of the movement with your back? Surely you're loosing power from the lower movement, leg involvement and the factor that it takes the 1 second stress of your back as much so addition power?.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Geonix said:


> I'm not expert with my max being 220kg @ 79kg b/w BUT, I'm pretty sure your doing 90% of the movement with your back? Surely you're loosing power from the lower movement, leg involvement and the factor that it takes the 1 second stress of your back as much so addition power?.


ye read my post i will see, my legs are back were very fatigued from last few days training heavy as fck so form wen to ****

thanks for re iterating though buddy and nice number yourself


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> ye read my post i will see, my legs are back were very fatigued from last few days training heavy as fck so form wen to ****
> 
> thanks for re iterating though buddy and nice number yourself


Yes my lower back + legs got destroyed 2 days ago superseting squats + deadlifts 10x10, trained shoulders today and dbs on quads etc.. the paaaain oooh lol


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

your miss's :lol: priceless


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I was just about to say I could do with a blonde like that in my gym too! Nice one, especially as you were already battered!


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

That whole lift is void because of the white socks


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

How heavy are you rick?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

simonthepieman said:


> How heavy are you rick?


hovering around 110kg in that vid

bit more at mo but going to clean up diet, have been up to around 19stone when i deadlifted 310


----------

